# Sirius & Alaska



## \h3x (Apr 15, 2006)

Does anyone know if Sirius is available in Alaska? Some sites say it is, and some sites site its not.. Anyone can help me?


----------



## pdxsam (Jun 20, 2004)

\h3x said:


> Does anyone know if Sirius is available in Alaska? Some sites say it is, and some sites site its not.. Anyone can help me?


According to Sirius, it's service is available for the lower 48 states only.

However I've seen some posts in other boards from the very lower area
of Alaska and some from Hawaii that said the people went on vacation to the areas and took their radios with them and they worked. Not 100% but worked. Your mileage may vary.

Sam


----------

